# Russian reefer Petrozavodsk breaking up



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

_Courtesy and Copyright of Tradewinds - published: 12:34 GMT, 11 Mar 10 | updated: 12:34 GMT, 11 Mar 10_

_The 65,200-cbf Russian reefer Petrozavodsk (built 1980) has broken into two pieces after being aground off Norway since May 2009. 

It is the worst possible development for salvors planning to remove the wreck, which was dashed against the cliffs of Bear Island off Svalbard. All 12 crew were rescued. 

The Norwegian Coastal Administration (NCA) had plans to remove the ship this summer. 

“This is the worst scenario for our operation. We had hoped that the ship could remain intact until summer,” NCA senior adviser Knut Arnhus told the Svalbardposten newspaper. 

Now that the bow has become separated, there are fears the stern will capsize. 

“We will do surveys on the ship in spring. Our initial plan was to remove all cables and insulation, but this is probably already gone now,” said Arnhus. 

Petrozavodsk is owned and operated by Karelian Shipping of Murmansk. _


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there any indication of which shore of Bjornoya she is lying on?

The weather station is, or was, on the North coast, with a vestigial sort of small boat harbour and some beaches that are used by walrus. The other coasts are steep-to and highest in the South.

The weather round Bjornoya is sufficiently bad for most stuff to get smashed up and/or emulsified, I would think.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

A couple of pictures on this Norwegian news site: http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/troms_og_finnmark/1.6605718

"Off Norway," well it's some distance off mainland Norway.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks very much; from the look of the cliffs I'd say she is towards the South. 

There's said to be a local magnetic anomaly (well, the Arctic Pilot says so, I can't recall noticing it) - I wonder if that will feature in the excuses!  

Bjornoya is not that close to Svalbard, either!


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

First they have to explain away the Captain being drunk, and the Mate on watch being asleep and drunk, and make the right people believe the drunkenness was actually acquired after the accident, as is claimed. Anyway, you are not allowed drinking immediately after a grounding.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Out of respect for our Dutch brethren, I shall not dwell on the grounding and total loss of the Smit-Lloyd 19, on passage towards Singapore, on the island of Pulau Aur in the early hours of January 1st 1981 - except that a colleague was copping a lift on board at the time...


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Good photos Stein,
As she was aground since May 2009 have the Norwegians had an inquiry into the grounding?
Cheers Frank


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The Captain got 18 days, the mate 40; both confessed. I suppose the sleeping mate was alone on the bridge?


----------

